# Kurze Info



## Acidoamigo (21. Juli 2015)

Hi,

als info:
 



 
pcgames.de
pcgameshardware.de
pcaction.de
buffed.de
widescreen-online.de
kidszone.de
gamezone.de
readmore.de
spielefilmetechnik.de
wartower.de
startrek-online.info
smartphone-daily.de
pcgameshardware.com
videogameszone.de
gamesaktuell.de


Hacker-Angriff auf unsere Seiten: Malware verteilt, Zugriff auf Daten
 



 
Was ist passiert?

Durch einen Angriff auf unsere Webseiten wurde Malware verteilt, die möglicherweise nicht von aktuellen Virenscannern erkannt wurde
Passwörter wurden möglicherweise direkt auf den Servern oder auf dem eigenen PC gestohlen
Die Angriffe fanden insbesondere an den letzten beiden Wochenenden statt (07.-08.04.12, 14.-15.04.12).


Wer die o.g. Seiten benutzt, sollte dringend die Original Meldung lesen!

*Es wurden auch keylogger verteilt! also selbst wenn Eure Passwörter auf ebay paypal usw anders lauten als auf den o.g. seiten, solltet ihr diese Passwörter dann auch ändern!!*


----------



## Tikume (21. Juli 2015)

Ich verwende für sowas ohnehin nur Trash-Passwörter.

 

Als ein klein wenig unglücklich empfinde ich die Kommunikation. den Thread "Kurze" Info zu nennen und nur im Forum darüber zu informieren dürfte dazu führen dass das viele Leute übersehen.

Niemand geht gerne damit hausieren dass er gehacked wurde, aber eine Info auf der Hauptseite sollte da schon sein.

 

/edit: Ich denke mal es ist beabsichtigt dass es eine News gibt, aber der Link produziert derzeit nen 404er.


----------



## Wynn (21. Juli 2015)

Tikume schau mal aufs Datum 

 

Die News die er verlinkte ist vor 40 Monaten passiert 

 

 

auf pcgames hardware auf facebook haben sie mitgeteilt das es mal wieder ein ddos aufs rechnenzentrum war


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2015)

Ja hast recht, da sollte man wohl eher den Report Button drücken.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Juli 2015)

Was ist denn hier los?!    Die Meldung ist doch von 2012?!

 



Acidoamigo schrieb:


> Die Angriffe fanden insbesondere an den letzten beiden Wochenenden statt (07.-08.04.12, 14.-15.04.12).


----------



## ZAM (22. Juli 2015)

Abgesehen vom Alter des Vorkommnisses (April 2012), wurde von unserer Verlagsseite aus damals auf allen Portalen umfangreich über den Ablauf und die möglichen Schäden informiert.

Mich würde hier vor allem interessieren, wie du auf die alte Meldung kommst, um die als aktuell ernst zu nehmen.


----------

